# 2008 G37 coupe



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes G37, 3.7 liter engine looks very nice. 330 HP, 0-60 in 5.4 seconds, 4 wheel active steering, equal length dual intake like the 300ZX (Z32) and equal length dual exhaust. I now have a new dream car.


----------

